# My two year old is craving butter?!



## Maja Bombaugh LaFo (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello fabulous moms out there!
Anyone have a toddler who wants to walk around with sticks of butter to eat?
I don't doubt that my little guy craves fats. He has avocados daily, omega 3 vitamins ect. In other words, I try to make healthy fats available. I don't mind him having the butter, just wondering if there's something his body needs beyond fats and that's why he's having this craving.








Gracias!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

My ds always had a thing for butter. Actually his older brother did too, but seemed to know that it wasn't socially acceptable to walk around with a stick of butter, so he'd just put gobs on his pasta. I think it just taste good. Creamy, sweet and salty. If it had sugar in it, it'd be frosting.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Both my girls have loved to eat butter. DD2 loses weight easily so I actually don't mind when she has a few bites here and there.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, mine'll eat butter too. Apparently I ate it like a candy bar when I was a kid.

Hey, butter is GOOD!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS will ask for bread and butter, pick the butter off and eat it, then hand the bread back and ask for it to be rebuttered. If the butter is out on the table, he repeats this till we put the butter away. He generally dislikes high fat foods







, but he loves butter.







:


----------



## clothdiapermama1 (Nov 23, 2008)

My 3 year old sticks his fingers in butter and licks them when I am not looking, I will come back and find holes in the butter. But he is only 26 lbs at 3.5 yrs. He can afford the fat. I wish I could!


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

my munchkins would sit on the counter while I was cooking and take bites out of the sticks of butter or lard..... they seem to just go through phases where they amp up the calories. It's amazing how much those tiny bodies can put away


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

my DD is the same. doesn't bother me since she's not the greatest eater.


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

My mother does that.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I remember licking the wrappers from the sticks of butter clean until I was like 7 or 8 years old. I have met a few two year olds recently who have a thing for butter, too - as a PP said, they will eat the top (buttered) layer of the toast and then ask for more butter.

My son is always trying to get his fingers in the butter, but I think that's because of the texture...


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

It could be that he's missing A&D vitamins if it's not the fats. We don't make much D vitamin in the winter and dairy is usually one good source of it if it is grassfed that is.

I'd supplement with cod liver oil for a little while. A & D can only help.

DD and I have taken all kinds of CLO for some time now, and we both seem to prefer the Garden of Life Mint Lemon that most health food stores carry. It's a high vitamin CLO so you'll have plenty of both A and D in it.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

My uncle used to do that as a toddler. His health today is the same as his siblings' who never did, so I guess it neither hurt nor helped him.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

The Weston A. Price Foundation recommends 8 tablespoons of fat per day for toddlers-- it helps with brain growth and development, among other things. Also I second quietserena's suggestion about vitamin D.

I just let my toddler eat plain butter when he wants it-- I give him a pat at a time and he just eats it like that. He doesn't crave it all the time, just every once in a while.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
DS will ask for bread and butter, pick the butter off and eat it, then hand the bread back and ask for it to be rebuttered.

My DD does this too!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Both kids in this house love any fatty condiment. Earth Balance, vegan sour cream, guacamole, vegenaise. They will eat any and all straight.


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

My dd would probably eat a whole stick if I let her. Anytime I'm cooking she tries to grab it and take a bite.. I love butter, but just straight up eating it grosses me out.


----------



## Ahava (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
DS will ask for bread and butter, pick the butter off and eat it, then hand the bread back and ask for it to be rebuttered. If the butter is out on the table, he repeats this till we put the butter away.

This describes my son to a T!







:


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
DS will ask for bread and butter, pick the butter off and eat it, then hand the bread back and ask for it to be rebuttered. If the butter is out on the table, he repeats this till we put the butter away. He generally dislikes high fat foods







, but he loves butter.







:









:

When we go out to eat, every pat of butter is fair game for our DD - we have to hide them on the table to get any for ourselves...


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I remember doing the same. Buttered pasta was the biggest treat in my house. Artichokes dipped in butter. Lobster in butter. Buttered popcorn...


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

oh yeah, she begs for chunks of butter! But I don't mind as we get grassfed raw butter that is sooooo good for her


----------

